# 2008 tournament rigging



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

with the new circle hook rule in place this year, how will you be rigging natural baits? i have heard of all the success being had in central america using natural baits and circle hooks, but the number of billfish in those areas outnumber ours to an extent that bait and switch fishing doesnt seem to be a real option. I have much better luck on islander/ballyhoo or mackeral and want to continue with that success but from what i have read, the ilander/circle hook rig is not an extremely effective combination. when the gulp! ballyhoo come out ill definitely try some of those and i may try rigging one of the 10in gulp eels behind an ilander with a j-hook to see how that works. give me your thoughts/techniques.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought they repealed the circle hook rule for tourneys this year?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

The circle hook rule was not repealed. The deadline for implementation was extended past the '07 deadline. The new deadline became January 1, 2008. The circle hook rule is in effect for 2008 tournaments, as best as I can tell. Visit www.nmfs.noaa.gov for more information.

Wish someone would suggest to me how we can rig an Ilander with a ballyhoo on a circle hook and have it be effective at 7 knots. The Berkley Gulp! ballyhoo that is coming out looks to be an acceptable substitute that will let us use J-hooks. Otherwise lets break out the plastic! Speaking of which, we've got a great assortment of Polu Kai, Aloha, MoldCraft, and Makaira Pulling Lures here at Sam's in Orange Beach. Please forgive the shameless plug, but pretty nice transition into the commercial, wouldn't you say? Good luck this season, guys...Bryan Bennett, Sam's Orange Beach, (251) 981-4245.


----------



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

bryan, i was hoping you would chime in on this one..... when do you expect the gulp ballyhoo to be on sale. im going to try the eel rigged like a bally. the circle hook rigs that i have seen over and over are a circle hook rigged upside down on the ballyhoo's nose>> good for drop back billfish but no chance for dolphin or wahoo bites, the circle hook in front of the ilander/bally that would only be effective if you can get a fish to completely eat the whole rig and then some, and then a large circle rigged similar to the way that a J-hook is rigged, but from what everyone says over and over, the entire shank of the circle needs to be exposed inorder for them to hook up correctly. I have spent thousands on plastics over the past few years with only marginal success compared to the trustworthy ilander/bally combo so i cant help but be hesitant about making the switch.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i have about 4 different ways to rig ballyhoo with circle hooks and would be more than happy to show anyone some weekend. unfortunately, i dont have a digital camera and cant supply the pics on here


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Some thoughts about the whole circle hook deal:

1. Remember, it is only in billfish tournaments that the rule applies. We can still use J-hooks on "fun" trips. However, we all know how the government works: give them an inch and they take a mile. Soon enough, it will probably be circle hooks all the time.

2. I don't know when the Gulp ballyhoo will be available, and I don't know how much they will be. All I know is I saw a prototype that Kevin Benton (the Berkley rep) had in Sam's and it looked *good. *Right size, right shape, nice paddle-tail, ported for both circles and J-hooks. And I am sure it will smell pretty fishy, knowing how "good" the Gulp inshore stuff smells. I will email Kevin tomorrow and get an update.

3. Regarding plastics, yes, expensive, yes, some won't catch a scale, yes to all the perceived negatives. Remember though, that a plastic lure catches fish only as well as it is rigged, and where and how it is fished behind your boat. I would only call myself an average lure fisherman, relying on the Ilander crutch for years, too...that's the beauty of an Ilander, isn't it? Catches fish for just about anyone who can half-way rig a ballyhoo. But I've caught some *nice* fish on lures, too.I like the following lures for the blue: most anything Erik Rusnak makes (Aloha Lures), but especially the Beauty series and the Mongo series. He's got some cool new stuff though, too. Caught a 400 pound blue the first time I ever ran his Large Beauty behind a 53' Ocean. And the Medium (or "Midi-") Mongo is just a meathog, especially for wahoo, when rigged with a single stiff hook. I am a big fan of Polu Kai's Fat Boy, the larger one, (an FB9), in the light blue head. I've got one that looks like it was beaten with a hammer and I've reskirted it about 5 times in two years. Still catchin' em on it. I like a MoldCraft Standard Wide Range #41, Purple/Silver/Black...had a 50W dumped at the Double Nipple one year while dragging that lure, and its just a fish magnet when pulled kinda long off the 'rigger. And I like Justin Roper's (Makaira Pulling Lures) Lena (Yap-style riggerbait) and Brutus, an awesome flatline lure with a unique shape andkiller action. Anyway, lures have their place in bluewater, but I agree, the old' Blue/White Ilander-Ballyhoo is hard to beat, anytime, anyplace. Hopefully the Gulp! ballyhoowill be a good substitute.

4. If you don't like the circle hook rule, thank the voices down in South Florida. When you hold a 3-day sailfish tournament with guys kite-fishing and slow-trolling live ballyhoo, goggle-eyes, and blue runners with J-hooks, and the winning boat reports something like 40 or 50 releases, yes, there are going to be a few sailfish floating around belly-up when the dust settles. Probably more than just a few. So the well-meaning, conservation-minded personalities down there went to TBF (I hope I'm telling this story right), who went to NMFS, pushing to require circle hooks in billfish tournaments in the "Atlantic Bight," i.e. the east coast and the Gulf Coast. NMFS went ahead and implemented the rule, apparently not realizing that up in North Carolina and here on the Northern Gulf, we're not sailfishing with kites, nor are we idling the boat with live baits behind it (very much), and we catch other fish besides billfish when we're fishing, fish that taste good and we really don't care if they're gut-hooked or not. But have you ever gut-hooked a yellowfin, wahoo, or mahi while you were 7-knottin' with your Ilander spread out? I haven't. Gross example of a broad-sweeping rule that solves a localized problem and really discriminates against everyone else. I think it's ridiculous, personally...yep, that was a rant, but so be it.We should all bombard the NMFS's Highly Migratory Species division with a veritable flood of emails telling them exactly how unnecessary the rule is up here.

5. Circles rigged like J-hooks in the belly of small and medium ballyhoo and dragged at 3-5 knots 100 yards behind the boat work fine on yellowfins. But I've only done it with little dusters in front of the ballyhoo, not lures that cover up most of the ballyhoo like an Ilander-type lure does.

Anyway, like I said, I want someone to show me how to rig a ballyhoo on a circle hook, one that will withstand 20 pounds of drag on an 80W, on 400 pound test, with an Ilander, that we can drag at 7 knots, that will let an average fisherman catch a fish and not have to stand a foot away from the rod ready to drop back at any given time (this ain't Costa Rica). And, by the way, I want my Ilander back after I get a bite. Whoever invents whatever gizmo will let us do this will probably get rich. My money is on John down at Rite Angler in S. Florida.

Sorry for the novel, guys, but I get wordy...shoot us a line down here at Sam's in Orange Beach if we can help. (251) 981-4245


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a pretty good vid showing exactly how the rigging goes. Of course I have no idea how well it works but it sure looks like they do it a lot. Hope it helps.

http://videos.sportfishermen.com/viewVideo.php?video_id=2033&vpkey=c41831acf0


----------



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

well i am going to fun fish with what i am going to use for tournaments so that i get used to fishing with other techniques and figure out what works. next weekend im going to try some of the plastic ballyhoo, gulp eels, rigging an 18/0 circle like a J hook and rigging a nice sized circle a little further down the back of the ballyhoo to see what i can get hookups with. ill post my results. 



bryan bennett, if you get shipments of the gulp bally, please post on here so that i can come and scoop up half of your stock.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Please do post your results, bluewaterau...and, ya'll, I am serious, I want to know how to rig the Ilander with a circle so I can show our customers...keep you posted on the Gulps. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

ok, one more thought on a rigging idea: what about using some heavy wire with a haywire twist connected to a medium circle hook, run the wire into the anus of the ballyhoo, up through the belly, and exiting between the gills...... so that the only part of the hook inside of the hoo is the eye. make a loop in the wire to connect rigging wire to close the gills and mouth and crimp the mono leader. also, is it kosher to rig two circle hooks in a dead bait?



if you cant tell, ill do whatever it takes to keep dragging dead baits that can hookup incase you arent quick enough to drop back.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

There's a good article on offshore circle hook rigs in the May "Saltwater Sportsman" and has a couple of rigs for naked ballyhoo. I've used circles on my Ilanders and it doesn't seem to change the way it runs or catches.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't be scared of the circle hook. They have been used successfully all over the world including areas with "fewer" billfish like ours. (although not Costa Rica..we get our share)

Be careful rigging them. There are nine million ways to rig a ballyhoo w/ a circle, but the most important factor is ensuring the hook is free to rotate in the fishes jaw. The hook must be able to "rotate" freely to catch the corner of the jaw. Ideally, there must be a small "gap" between the hook and the balyhoo. (created with wire, swivel, floss...whatever)

There are several rigs using balyhoo/islanders/circles floating around on the web, but I don't like any of them. I think the islander will obstruct the circle from finding its target. But, if you are a die hard islander guy....search the web...you'll see a few examples of how they put the circle hook out in front of the balyhoo/islander.(gonna need a monster drop back) Or.....just troll the islander without the balyhoo. They will still catch fish.

In regards to the comment about being by the rod at all times ready to drop back...that's fishing! The crew should always be ready to drop back on a fish (circle hook or J.) If you find that this is not practical given your circumstances....you have other options. How about looping your line in the release clip to give you an automatic drop back. Or, how about, keeping the reel in free spool with the clicker on. While there is no substitute for a vigilant crew...both methods are being used by anglers to date.

Believe it or not, there are captains out there that swear circles will hook fish (billfish and other pelagics) on the troll with full strike drag settings. The bottom line is....practice..practice ...practice. I like the statement made that the techniques fun fishing will be the same as when in tournaments. How else will we be ready in a tournament if we don't fish the same techniques all the time. Tournament time is not the time to be experimenting.

Bottom line...many of us do not employ the classic "bait and switch" fishing techniques used in other parts of the world. However, circles can, and have, been used successfully in trolling applications pertinent to our area. I would not doubt that we will be seeing much more of the circle hook. They are mandated only in tournaments with natural bait.......for NOW. Who knows about next year....may we take an example from the bottom fishing regulations??!!

I hope to learn more this season as it has been some time since I TROLLED a circle. I hope that members of this forum will share their experiences, and that we can all become better fishermen/women! Do I agree with the ruling....no. Do I think J hooks trolled increase gut hookings...no. Does it matter what I think....NO! So, let's get out there and catch some fish.

Below is a link and a pic of a few examples of lure/hoo/circle rigs

http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f210/blue-marlin-circle-hook-rig-34296.html


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Haven't had a chance to pull this for bills yet but i intend to pull it at standard artificial trolling speed with 24#'s of drag locked and loaded. Many billfish seem to swat/eat the bait from the side and turn to run with it in their mouths instantly. it may have something to do with their eyes being on the side of the head, but that head thrash to the side seems to account for a lot of the false hooking. In my opinion (hopefully soon confirmed with catches!) if the fish gets the circle hook anywhere in his mouth and turns to swim off against a boat moving seven knots and 24#'s of drag, then that hook point is going to snag the corner of his mouth and set hard, fast and securely. That is why i rigged this lure with the hook in the center of the lure, rather than at the end of the skirt. the billfish striking from the side seem to generally find the center of the bait. this particular lure is alomst 20" so im hoping that the centered hook location will up the odds of it finding his mouth on the first whack. Ive spoken to some west coast guys who've been trolling artificials with circles for 10+ years and swear by it. they claim that with lures, the drop back is not necessary. provided that he gets the hook somewhere in his mouth, when he turns to run the hook does the rest of the work. they emphasized heavy drag mostly due to the toughness of the mouth, they want that hook to drive home well in the corner. hopefully will have some real world feedback on strike to hookup ratios soon.

ay


----------



## Ropes (Apr 10, 2008)

Of course you do Blue Hoo, your big game. I expected 8 though.


----------



## josephyar (May 21, 2008)

Andy and I have spent hours arguing and laboring over the best and most efficient way to rig ballyhoo with circle hooks. I have my roots in the light tackle and stealth approach to rigging natural baits. I like to use accurate reels with 65lb braid albrighted to 80lb fluro leader snelled to eacle claw 9/0 non offset circle hooks. From there the picture tell the story. This rig is great completely naked or with a duster and has the stealth and the no nonsense pin spring combo we are all familiar with. Its fast, brainless and swims perfect. If one desires, asmall egg sinker can be positioned in between the hoos eye sockets with copper wire for additional weight. This rig just dumbs down the wiring B/S associated with guatemala rigs etc. This is number 9 wire haywire twist with standing pin, small bait spring, spro 130lb swivel, yozuri 80lb fluro, and the components can be upsized for horse hoos, flyers, etc.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bluewaterau (5/1/2008)*bryan, i was hoping you would chime in on this one..... when do you expect the gulp ballyhoo to be on sale. im going to try the eel rigged like a bally. the circle hook rigs that i have seen over and over are a circle hook rigged upside down on the ballyhoo's nose>> good for drop back billfish but no chance for dolphin or wahoo bites, the circle hook in front of the ilander/bally that would only be effective if you can get a fish to completely eat the whole rig and then some, and then a large circle rigged similar to the way that a J-hook is rigged, but from what everyone says over and over, the entire shank of the circle needs to be exposed inorder for them to hook up correctly. I have spent thousands on plastics over the past few years with only marginal success compared to the trustworthy ilander/bally combo so i cant help but be hesitant about making the switch.




I suggest you re-examine your lure selection or rigging technique and here's why. Each lure has a designed action and it takes proper rigging to get it. Too thick or heavy and there's no wiggle. Store made double hook rigs on heavy cable are horrible and can ruin an otherwise great lure's action.



Meat baits get a lower hook-up ratio than a properly rigged lure without bait. There are several factors for this and if you like I can explain. Also, the main reason bally/islander combos work is because everyone on the freakin planet is dragging a couple. Replace it with a Bart wicked o pro-het properly rigged and the barts will catch the same fish with a higher hook up. Essentially, an islander with a ballyhoo turns the smallish Islander into a big lure. the bally hoo wiggles and flashes like a natural fish should and makes for a highly visible and eatable lure. It runs on the surface like an injured bait and appeals to the prey drive of billfish and others.



Personally, I can't really see spending $6 per fake ballyhoo to get it killed on every wahoo strike, lower my hook up ratio and expose mono to toothy critters I can avoid with other rigs.



There are many, many ways to rig meatbait/lure combos with circle hooks that will work. The best I've seen is the small softhead chuggers with the circle hook in front of the lure and bait bridled to hook. Good luck.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Bryan Bennett (5/1/2008)*Please do post your results, bluewaterau...and, ya'll, I am serious, I want to know how to rig the Ilander with a circle so I can show our customers...keep you posted on the Gulps. Good luck, everyone.




Rig your circle hook and leader like you would for live bait.



Take a piece of 100# leader and form a tight loop in both ends - big enough to fit barely over the barb and to pass through the head of the lure and then to attach to bridled ballyhoo. Basically, you're rigging the lure with a little leader loop out the front and back. You slip the circle hook through the front loop and attach the rear to the bridled hooter.



This keeps you from losing your lure, but hard heads like Islanders will get dropped a lot. You'll miss damn near every hooter and tuna on the troll. For best results, use soft heads.


----------

